# RE SRX SUBS 12's



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

I got rid of my alpine type R 12's and i was thinking of giving these a try..
Are these any good? shit, 2 for $209 shipped that's not bad huh? It's a budget build so i don't want anything hella expensive..

Feedback first before i buy them.. :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-RE-AUDIO-SRX12D4-SR-...=item5ad6e2dc46

I had 4 12's type R, and i never took out my box in my beemer so i'm going to use the same box.. I was only using 1 T10001BD amp so they were only getting 250 per sub. I know it was underpowered but it was my loudest system i've ever had..


So, if i pick these Subs up, they are 300Rms and Planning on getting 1 Sae-1200D, to push all 4 of them, do yall think it will hit harder than my previous set up?

here's the trunk..


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

You had 4 12's sealed? With your new set up why not just do 2 in a ported box.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Apr 22 2010, 11:35 AM~17270982
> *You had 4 12's sealed?  With your new set up why not just do 2 in a ported box.
> *



Not sealed, it was ported through my rear deck... and i don't wanna build another box..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

I was also, looking at them FI X, cause I heard they were like 300 RMS which is perfect for what im doing, but don't know when they are coming out..


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 22 2010, 11:28 AM~17270933
> *I got rid of my alpine type R 12's and i was thinking of giving these a try..
> Are these any good?  shit, 2 for $209 shipped that's not bad huh?  It's a budget build so i don't want anything hella expensive..
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok, im getting ready to wire my subs up so any help ASAP will be much appreciated..

How should i wire my subs up? again they are 2ohms going into the SAE-1200D

A?











B?












C (Neither?)


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

try this homie.

http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/boxcalcs.asp


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 8 2010, 03:02 PM~17428962
> *try this homie.
> 
> http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/boxcalcs.asp
> *



too complicated for me


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

can someone sketch this up for me... 


heres a blank one.. if u can wire it up the right way so i can wire my subs up asap..


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/woof...=4&woofer_imp=3


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 8 2010, 10:48 PM~17432056
> *http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/woof...=4&woofer_imp=3
> *



thanks, looks like "B" 

So, i'll roll with B... Will start wiring my shit up right now!


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

if your subs are dual 2 ohm coils each sub - you can wire it up to the amp to have a 1 ohm load on the amp or a 4 ohm load on the amp.


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

if your subs are dual 4 ohm coils then this one is for ya
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/woof...=4&woofer_imp=4


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

i have the dual 2 2 ohms


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 8 2010, 10:54 PM~17432104
> *if your subs are dual 2 ohm coils  each sub - you can wire it up to the amp to have a 1 ohm load on the amp  or a 4 ohm load on the amp.
> 
> 
> ...



i taught Red wire is +, u have the RED wire hooked up to the - on the amp


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah I got that backwards then. my red is suposed to be black.
its all good tho. you can use both negative and positive terminals on the sundown amp. they have two hookup spots for each incase you want to run gigantic speaker wire to your subs. but they both hook up the same. its not like bridging a 2 channel amp.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 8 2010, 11:06 PM~17432207
> *yeah I got that backwards then.  my red is suposed to be black.
> its all good tho.    you can use both negative and positive terminals on the sundown amp.    they have two hookup spots for each incase you want to run gigantic speaker wire to your subs.      but they both hook up the same.  its not like bridging a 2 channel amp.
> *




so "B" is right then? 


all - wire hook up to the - side of the amp
and 
all + wire hook up to the + side of the amp


can i wire it just like "B" or i would have to use all of the Sub connection??


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

your diagram of b is correct.

the only reason you would use all 4 wiring spots is if you were to run realley thick speaker wire - so you wouldnt have to trim down the copper strands to fit all 4 in there.

think of them as the shape of a Y the end is two spots to plug in the wires to - but internaly on the amp they both hook up to the same thing. so it dont matter if you use one or both


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 8 2010, 11:18 PM~17432308
> *your diagram of b is correct.
> 
> the only reason you would use all 4 wiring spots is if you were to run realley thick speaker wire - so you wouldnt have to trim down the copper strands to fit all 4 in there.
> ...



oh ok, cool i got it.. THANKS BRO!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

